# Trouble with Kindle for PC . . . .



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Can anyone help me?  I downloaded Kindle for my PC a few months ago and have been buying books and reading them ever since.  Just yesterday I went to open a book I was had started reading and I got the message: The book could not be opened.  Please remove it from your device and re-download it.  So I removed it (which sent it to archive) and got onto my Kindle account on amazon and chose to send the same book to my Kindle.  When I tried to open the newly downloaded book, I got the same message.  Some of my books I can open, some I can't.  Some that I tried to open yesterday and wouldn't, will open today.  Does anyone have any idea what happened?  I really would like to fix this because about half of my books I can't access and I don't want to repurchase them.
-Jenna


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Call Kindle Customer Service.  I say this because you have the same problem on Kindle for PC and your Kindle.  

You can also try:

First, back up all your kindle book files to another directory on your pc.  Do this for what is on your kindle and on your pc.

Uninstall and reinstall the Kindle for PC software.

Re-boot your Kindle.  DO NOT DO A FACTORY RESET UNLESS YOU ARE SPEAKING TO KINDLE CUSTOMER SERVICE.

Seriously.... Kindle Customer Service is really your best bet.


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks, I'll have to give that a try.
-Jenna


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Jeff said:


> If you exceed the permitted simultaneous usage or maximum downloads you get that error. I have no idea how you're supposed to know what those are.


Sometimes that information is posted on the kindle book's page at amazon. The general rule is 6 devices.


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

I had many more than six before it 'crashed' on me.  Maybe I should try archiving more of them?
-Jenna


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey guys, started this thread on another Kindle boards forum.  My Kindle for my laptop has been working splendidly, that is, until last night.  Now all of a sudden I cannot access more than half my books.  This keeps coming up when I click on them: the book could not be opened.  Please remove the book from your device and re-download it.  Someone on the other forum said it might be that I'm over the limit for files on my Kindle.  I'm a bit distraught because I bought all these books and now I can't access them.  They show up on my account if I go to amazon.com, but they won't load on my Kindle application.  Has anyone else had this problem?
-Jenna


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

I thought the kindle could hold 10,000 books. How could you be over your file limit?


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I have not had this issue.


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

I only have 20 or so books on there, so I agree, it would be a little ridiculous if I were over the limit.  Unless Kindle PC is different than the Kindle . . . .
-Jenna


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

No cross-posting, please. I am going to merge the threads and move the whole lot to the Troubleshooting forum.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

J.E.Johnson said:


> I only have 20 or so books on there, so I agree, it would be a little ridiculous if I were over the limit. Unless Kindle PC is different than the Kindle . . . .
> -Jenna


Jenna.... kindle books can only be read on up to 6 separate devices.... the comment was NOT referring to the number of books you have on a single kindle.

For example: If you have 4 K2's, the ipod app and the kindle for pc app that is 6 devices.

Did you call Kindle Customer Service yet??


----------



## genuineheidi (Aug 24, 2009)

I was having the same problem with Kindle4PC yesterday...have one K2


----------

